# Moog 5399 coil springs and shocks



## Beavis (Nov 13, 2014)

This is my first post so hopefully I put it in the right area. I recently purchased a 1967 Tempest post coupe. I want to raise the rear of the car and I am considering buying Moog 5399 coil springs. 5399s are for Tempest station wagons and should give it more height. Has anyone here tried those springs and if so what shocks should I buy? Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

moog should provide in their catalog demensions of individual part# spring sets so you can compare how much taller a wagon set will be than a coupe. Monroe cataloge will provide overall length, mounting, and travel of shock part # so you can compare shocks. maybe someone with a '67 has already done this and will provide you what you can n cannot do. I installed convertible rear springs n Monroe load-leveler shocks on my '65 coupe. it gives the car a more aggressive stance.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I replaced my rear springs with stock Moog units and went with these to raise the rear up a little.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/gls-1622/applications/make/pontiac

I originally ordered the 1 1/2 but it jacked it up more than I wanted so I sent them back and got the 1" instead.
Whatever you decide to do order the rubbers for the top of the spring perch if yours are original they are probably shot.


----------



## TinIndian68 (Mar 22, 2015)

Beavis,

When I had my '67 LeMans, I installed rear springs from a Tempest station wagon, and it raised it a bit - I would say so that it almost had a level stance with stock springs and shocks in the front. The rear also had air shocks from I think a Chevelle. Stance on it was great. I attached a picture, but I couldn't find one that was direct from the side. Also, my driveway is on a bit of a slant, so it doesn't do it justice. If the Moog springs match the station wagon springs, I am sure the stance would be similar to this, especially if you added air shocks.


----------



## 66242 (Mar 1, 2015)

I used Oldsmobile Cutlass wagon springs on the rear of my 65 Chevelle and that really brought the back end up. The front end sat up high after installing a big block and big block coil springs with aluminum components.....heads, intake, water pump, radiator. Very aggressive stance. I can't remember what shocks I used. I did have to use longer ones though.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Air shocks are a big mistake, the shock perches are not engineered to hold the weight of these cars and will eventually fail.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/rear-shock-mounts-need-repair-how-84985/

Rear height you want to achieve should be done with the springs not the shocks.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you considered air bags? Lots of folks use them. Matt


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

By the way, that is a great looking car. Matt


----------



## Beavis (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies guys. If I did go with stock replacement springs and the 1.5 inch spacers, would that mean that the shocks should be 1.5 inches longer? Also, is there a down side to using the spacers?

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/sps-1628/applications/year/1967/make/pontiac/engine-size/5-3l-326


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I think if you go with a spacer at the base of the spring, you have to use a shock extension of the same length. That mounts to the top. In my opinion, there's nothing bad about spacers. Lots of folks use them. Matt


----------



## Beavis (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks Matt. That's a sweet looking 68 GTO. It's weird, I see the picture of it in your post when I'm not signed in, but the picture isn't there when I'm signed in.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

Beavis.... I went with stock shocks all around, front springs for a "65 GTO" with A/C in the front and station wagon spings in the back. Vehicle sits good, looks good, but rides a little stiff, which I can live with. Looking to put 15" wheels/tires on it now.


----------



## Beavis (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info zrsteve. I think I'm going to order the station wagon springs for the rear and leave the front alone. The problem I was having was finding Tempest station wagon springs for the rear. None of the websites have an option for "Tempest Wagon" when it come to shocks. I'm going to try 1967 El Camino shocks.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Ames sells rear convertible springs for $79 and they give a nice "rake look" to my '65.


----------



## Beavis (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for the advise SANDU002. Convertible springs may have been the best way to go. I went with the station wagon springs and the rear end sits pretty high. Now I'm going to replace the front springs so the rake is not so extreme. I like the old school 70's look so hopefully it will look good when it's done. Sorry I didn't reply sooner.


----------

